# If you own an original haunted mansion 30th anniversary cd gold, can you confirm?



## nonanon (Sep 27, 2010)

I just bought one and I looked at the cd and became kinda worrysome. If anyone has this disc, can you confirm if I have an original or a copy? Looking on the underside, it looks like a burnt cd, not like your typical silver cd just gold. If you have burned cds then you know what I'm talking about. On the top side, in the clear spindle area, does it say "kodak cd.r and the numbers are 9169 3311 4091. Is this the real deal? If not, I'm going to be very upset because of how much I paid for a copy and not the original. I looked it up on the wiki and it said the second edition was gold and missing the 13th track. Bummer! :'(

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

nonanon said:


> I just bought one and I looked at the cd and became kinda worrysome. If anyone has this disc, can you confirm if I have an original or a copy? Looking on the underside, it looks like a burnt cd, not like your typical silver cd just gold. If you have burned cds then you know what I'm talking about. On the top side, in the clear spindle area, does it say "kodak cd.r and the numbers are 9169 3311 4091. Is this the real deal? If not, I'm going to be very upset because of how much I paid for a copy and not the original. I looked it up on the wiki and it said the second edition was gold and missing the 13th track. Bummer! :'(
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!


That would suck if you bought a burned cd.

I'm looking for the cd too. Where did you buy it and for how much?
PM me if necessary.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

I own one. Not sure which version, but I purchased it directly from Disneyland 3-4 years ago. Let me know if it's what you are looking for.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm no expert, but I'd say that NO factory made CD would say Kodak CD-R on it. I got 2 brand new Disney CDs this year, and neither of them say anything at ll in the center ring. If you paid via PayPal you might want to think of filing a dispute for you money back if the seller won't cooperate, and do it for you.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Actually...

I bought a Haunted Mansion CD and a Pirates CD back in '99 from Disneyland (Can't remember if I got them at the Music Store on Main Street or at the Print-on-demand shop they had back in tomorrowland.)

I discovered when I got home they were both CD-Rs. A logo on the package indicated they were produced by "RedDotNet: A Digital On-Demand Company". This one is a TDK disk.

A little weird. But I know at the time they had little kiosks where you could pick from a selection of park music and have it burned to a custom CD. These might have come from the same system.

I just wanted to make it clear that just because it's a CDR doesn't mean it's an unauthorized reproduction (although it's probably not what you wanted - and likely not what was advertised.)


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Actually, looking at the wikipedia article, it looks like only 999 were produced. Back then it was likely cost effective to do them as CDRs vs professional pressings for that kind of quantity so it's possible the originals were CDRs. The wikipedia article shows an image and lists the Label as RedDotNet so that points to CDRs as well.

BTW, mine is silver, only has 12 tracks, and no 30th anniversary logo.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Actually actually actually, 

Check out the post about this on Doombuggies. They WERE CDRs. 
http://www.doombuggies.com/media_audio2.php
(And I think I bought my disks in 2002. Hangs head in shame).


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

well, if only 999 were produced at the park, and it is in-fact a CD-R ( a non-professionally authorized disc) Then if kept in good shape, they might be worth something one day! 
The discs can still be valuable to Disneyana Collectors. 

I would make a copy of the "copy" and then store the Original CD-R someplace safe...who knows, maybe a decade or two from now; it might be worth something!


----------



## nonanon (Sep 27, 2010)

From my research, I've found what was said about the kiosks is true. BUT, I did manage to find a small goldmine of hm stuff, including the uber rare 13th track. Unfortunately whoever made it wasn't ocd about it and the second part was massively clipped. If you have a good audio editing prog, say amadeus or audition, then it can be fixed. I fixed mine. Hint: the second part it a mirror image reversed of the first part. I simply got rid of the second part, copied the first part then pasted at the end and reversed it before saving as wav. It turned out great. As for where to find it, go to mousebits. I ran lots of searches before I stumbled across it in disneyland forever. Don't forget to seed. There's stuff in there I've never seen or heard of before. Some, I don't know who they knew or what connections they had to get it but it was pretty impressive!

Also try demonoid


----------



## nonanon (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm at work now so I don't have the ability to search for this right now. I'm willing to share what I have in wav form from the original cds if someone would be willing to help me in my quest. I have 30 and 40 anniversary hm, story and song and extinct attraction haunted mansion sessions cd. I can upload this somewhere not rapidshare. What I'm looking for is someone who has the fourth edition released in 2006 and has a track from the 10th anniversary. From what I've read, it has 11 tracks. I'm only interested in this 10th anniversary track in unedited ripped to wav from cd master. The other one I'm still looking for is the entire cd in unedited wav files for the haunted mansion holiday. The one that danny elfman did the music to. If you would like to pm me with a link, that's fine too. I don't know if the stuff I have is of any interest. I have quite a bit more audio but I didn't make it and some may not be very good quality. I will hook you guys up, are you willing to help me out?


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

If I had the discs I'd gladly hook you up (and everyone else here).
I'll check some of the music blogs and p2p forums that only trade flac (lossless format) audio files. These things must be floating around on the net somewhere.

Anyone know of other "Halloween" oriented forums like this, that might have music threads?


----------



## nonanon (Sep 27, 2010)

When I post the 30th anniversary, I will include the fixed 13th track so you will essentially have a first edition cd. Just burn it and you're done. I will upload at least one cd tonight and post it here.hopefully as my token of good faith. Keep am eye on this thread.


----------



## nonanon (Sep 27, 2010)

Uploading now...


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a copy of the 30th but it is NOT the uber-rare limited edition with the signatures and no 13th track, what is it??


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Here is some info....

The Haunted Mansion – 30th Anniversary was the album released for the 30th Anniversary of The Haunted Mansion. The original 1999 CD was a 13-track limited edition of only 999 copies, all sold out within two hours at Disneyland's special event for the Haunted Mansion's 30th anniversary. It featured a green disc, a 5-page insert/artwork, and an extra 1-page insert featuring autographs of Buddy Baker and X. Atencio, the men who wrote Grim Grinning Ghosts.

The second edition, also from 1999, immediately followed but without the 13th track. It featured a gold disc, the same 5-page insert/artwork, but no 1-page extra insert with the autographs.

The third edition from 1999 featured a standard silver disc, also had the same 12 tracks as the second edition, had a simpler two page foldout insert/artwork (same second edition front picture with different wording; the back cover was slightly re-arranged), and no 1-page extra insert with the autograph.

A 2006 version (fourth edition) with 11 tracks was released without the Disneyland Paris track, but added a Disneyland 10th Anniversary cut. Walt Disney's Welcome is missing. See the below track listing. It has a cover featuring the plaque on the wall outside of the Haunted Mansion.


----------



## nonanon (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the wiki quote


----------



## nonanon (Sep 27, 2010)

Sauron the Great said:


> I have a copy of the 30th but it is NOT the uber-rare limited edition with the signatures and no 13th track, what is it??


Go get a mirror, that's all I am going to say.


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Looking at the disc I have it is the gold 2nd edition and it has "KODAK CD-R" on it, so not to worry if you have this on your disk.....I paid $25 off of EvilBay about 5 years ago.....


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

"Backwards Flute" ...................??

Not sure that if thats worth the $$$$$ this disk is getting these days....


----------



## nonanon (Sep 27, 2010)

Im really surprised that another topic I made isn't taking off more that it is. I guess give it a while.


----------



## nonanon (Sep 27, 2010)

The first time I uploaded this cd, the host site wouldn't let you download it. The second time I uploaded it to somewhere else, the entire thread with the links is gone. I think someone is trying to tell me that they don't want that. I figured that since other people did similar things, that staff just looked the other way. I must have figured wrong. I'm not going to upload it a third time. I've already probably invested about 5 hours of my time trying to do something for the people in this forum. No reason, warning or reprimand, publicly or privately, was given to me about what I was doing for the past two days. When reading the rules, I didn't see anything that seemed to say that what I was doing was against the rules. Maybe I didn't see that part. One hell of a first week at a site for a first impression, wouldn't you say? My feeling is that I went to all this trouble to benefit the people here and it was all in vain. I don't know what else to say but thanks to the people who helped me and were nice. Anything else, I don't want to say anything that I might regret later.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

nonanon said:


> The first time I uploaded this cd, the host site wouldn't let you download it. The second time I uploaded it to somewhere else, the entire thread with the links is gone. I think someone is trying to tell me that they don't want that. I figured that since other people did similar things, that staff just looked the other way. I must have figured wrong. I'm not going to upload it a third time. I've already probably invested about 5 hours of my time trying to do something for the people in this forum. No reason, warning or reprimand, publicly or privately, was given to me about what I was doing for the past two days. When reading the rules, I didn't see anything that seemed to say that what I was doing was against the rules. Maybe I didn't see that part. One hell of a first week at a site for a first impression, wouldn't you say? My feeling is that I went to all this trouble to benefit the people here and it was all in vain. I don't know what else to say but thanks to the people who helped me and were nice. Anything else, I don't want to say anything that I might regret later.



Not sure what happened to that thread, that's not like the mods to delete something without notifying the OP. 

I was able to get the disc in its entirety when you posted the one big mega-link, thank you for all your hard work and fantastic share!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

The MOD tried to PM nonanon , but nonanon has their PM function blocked.


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

Would anybody happen to have the hard to find "Haunted Mansion 30th Anniversary Limited Edition CD [1999]" with the 13th. track on it? There were only 999 made and the disc is gold with the #13 on it. If so, would you be so kind as to rip it in FLAC for me? Please & Thank You!  

The 1999 CD tracks are as follows:

01. Walt Disney 0:27
02. Welcome 2:02
03. Haunted Mansion at Disneyland 22:28
04. Haunted Mansion at Disney World 1:00
05. Haunted Mansion at Tokyo Disneyland 1:32
06. Haunted Mansion at Disneyland Paris 12:48
07. The Genius of Paul Frees 4:02
08. Otherworldly Music 3:33
09. Three Ghostly Voices 2:55
10. Eerie Music and Sound Effects 4:49
11. Radio Ads 2:56
12. Breakdown Spiels 0:57
13. Buddy Baker Experiements (Bonus Track) ******


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

The Haunted Mansion Limited Edition [1999]

Anybody come across the elusive Track #13?


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I've got something that says it is track 13. I don't remember where I got it.


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'll give it a shot.

Thank you so kindly!


----------

